# My husband is always stressed! HELP!



## mrsmommy (Apr 28, 2011)

I wanted to get some advice on this matter. My husband and I have been married for 7 years. We have 2 kids, ages 7 and 3 years old. For the past 3 years or more my husband has been stressed out. It upsets me that he will talk to me about what's bothering him and I'll try to help him and give him advice, then a few days later he'll bring up the same issue. I'll tell him he needs to stop talking about it since we already talked and take the steps to fix things. I feel like he is overwhelmed with the responsibility of working( I stay home with the kids), trying to make ends meet, and being a husband and father. Somewhere along the way he lost himself and he doesn't do a lot just for him. He is a very serious person, whereas the kids and I are more funny and have silly senses of humor. I ask him to be a little more loose and he accuses me of trying to make him just like me. I only want him to be able to let loose and have a bit of fun! Last night my 3 year old asked him to sing that song, three little monkeys jumping on the bed, and wanted my husband to stand up and sing it and jump. He refused, telling our 3 year old, I don't feel like standing up and singing. Eventually he walked out of the room and I ended up singing the damn song! It really pisses me off that he acts this way!!! His parents are very dry, like he is, and I'm seeing him changing for the worse over the years. I mean he has never been super outgoing but he was better. Is he turning into a grouch like his parents because that's all he knows? I'm trying to help him see but he only takes it as a personal attack. Why is he always so stressed out??? HELP!!!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Your H obviously just doesn't like his life. Does he not enjoy his work? 

My H is stressed and unhappy all the time, too. He has all these material goals he wants to reach but its not working out the way he thought it would. I used to try and cheer him up and even take his stress away but I'm learning that that is not possible. Now i just tell him he's a real downer and im not going to want to be around him if he cant think of something positive to say. That seems to be more productive. he's starting to talk more positively about things.


----------

